# Got my first beast of the year (and PB)



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

Fished for only an hour after work at a honey hole of mine and caught this behemoth! I measured my shoe in the past for moments like this when I was alone and my foot with that particular shoe is 11" for perspective. Pictures are kinda crappy because I was rushing to get it back in.






Not sure the weight but it felt definitely 5-6lbs my PB was probably the upper end of 4 maybe 5lb, so this was a great surprise. The best part about it is that I caught it on a Zoom Horny Toad on the top! Missed it once and then came back and demolished it! My phone died after this pic but it was safely released to get bigger! Caught another one that went around 3.5lbs on wacky rig as well but no pic as the phone was dead. Missed about 4 other hits. What a night!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Great job! That's definitely a great bass! Congrats on your personal best!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Congrats on a great catch. You can easily tell it's a tank. Nice!!!


----------



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

`


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

The picture with your hand is the most telling. That's a big ol bass in anyone's book.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

that's a hog for sure. were you pond fishing or was this fish caught on public water? nothing like having a good pond to fish. congrats on your pb bass.
sherman


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

It is a public pond. Yeah that's for sure! Google maps searches pay off guys big time


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice fish! I bet that got the heart beat up once you got a glimpse


----------



## seang22 (Mar 3, 2014)

Big fish


----------



## dcfisherman (Jul 25, 2008)

laynhardwood said:


> Nice fish! I bet that got the heart beat up once you got a glimpse


Ohhh yeah I saw that thing blow it up and my rod double over and I jumped haha


----------



## NCbassattack (May 5, 2014)

Nice going. Zoom Horney Toad, huh? Good bait. Need to replenish my stock, however.lol


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

PIG!!!!!!! Easy 5lbs there, could be pushing 6.


----------

